# is irc from the command line possible?



## clawhammer (Mar 26, 2020)

Can I run irc from the console without a gui?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Mar 26, 2020)

There are several IRC comment line clients available.  Some require ncurses I think but they run in a terminal. Do a search for terminal based IRC clients. Weechat, irssi, bitchX, many more I am sure.

Doing the work for you: IRC on Freshports


----------



## zader (Mar 26, 2020)

yup I use bitchX all the time, works better with tmux..  and even better within jails + tmux and a manager like iocage..  add some bots and creative scripts and skys the limit IE: smart system AI, Messaging and creating triggers such as starting stopping and automating tasks with bots..


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2020)

clawhammer said:


> Can I run irc from the console without a gui?


irc/irssi


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 27, 2020)

irc/weechat


----------



## tommyhp2 (Mar 28, 2020)

zader said:


> ... bitchX ...



That's a name I haven't heard for a long time.  It was the best I've used for automation and botting in IRC


----------

